# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  ماحدث بعد المبـــــــــــاراة ورسالة خاصة للصفوة(بدون حصري)

## africanu

*&




&




&




&


اضاف الحكم زمن اضافي ثلاثة دقائق وعندما مضي من الزمن دقيقة تعمد احد لاعبي

الجيش السقوط لتضيع الوقت حيث قام الحكم بأيقاف المباراة وطلب بحمل الاعب الي 

خارج الميدان ....

ومن ثم طلب بأستمرار اللعب ولم تمضي اقل من دقيقة وقام بأنهــــــــاء المباراة

وعلي الفور هرول خارج ارض الميدان وعندها تدخل رجلين الراية والحكم الرابع

بمنع لاعبي المريخ بألحاق بالحكم والتحدث معه....

وهنا تدخلت الشرطة وعلي الفور قام احد الجنود بضرب لاسانا دون سواه

من لاعبي المريخ بالعصا مما استدعي نقل لاسانا للمستشفي

احلف قسم مغلظ ياشباب لم يتعدي اي من لاعبي المريخ حدود ادب الاحتجاج

عندما انهي الحكم المباراة هرول فوراً خارج الملعب في منظر يدل علي انه

تعمد ظلم المريخ وكان يتوقع ان يضرب(له سوابق عديدة)(ضرب اكثر من مرة)

نعم الشوط الاول كان لايشبه المريخ............

لكن في الشوط الثاني لمسنا روح المريخ التي غابت عنه منذ سيكافا

اليوم رأينـــــــــــا دموع لاعبي المريخ تنهمــــــــر انهــــــــــاراً

لم يسبق ان رأيت لاعبي المريخ يبكون كطفل فقد ابويه في لحظة واحدة

هزمنـــــــــــا من قبل وكانوا (كالميت دون حراك)

خسرنا نهائي سيكافا والكونفدرالية(وكانوا متجمدي الاحساس)

لاتقسوا عليـــــــــــــهم

اني أري روح المريخ تعود الي الجسد المريخي


لكم حبي
*

----------


## الســـكاب

*سلامتك ياحبيب ونتمنى سلامة الجميع ولكل جواد كبوة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور يا قلب

حمداً لله علي طلتك التي نأمل أن تكون طمأنت الكثيرين 
الذين يسألون عن صحتك بعد الأحداث

تخريمة
والله الجري شفناه.... وحقيقي كان محيراً ما حدث بعد المباراة نأمل عودتك بالسلامة ومعك التقرير المفصل

*

----------


## waleed salih

*الف سلامة ليكم يا شباب
وربنا يجيبكم بالسلامة
                        	*

----------


## ابن الخطاب

*قال بكوا قال الله يكون في عوننا ما طال ديل لعيبتنا
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*نهواك في كل الظروف يا زعيم غالب مغلوب أنت الأجمل والاكمل والأمثل 
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*اهم شي انك واخونك البحبو المريخ بخير
قدرالله ما شاء فعل
                        	*

----------


## كورنجى

*سلامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  ت ياحصرى
*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*سلامة اللاعبين المصابين والحكم كان واضح جدا وهو يعلن نهاية المباراة مهرولا الي خارج الملعب في مظهر غريب جدا
الحمد لله علي كل حال ونحن فقدنا التأهل من أرضنا لهذا نشكر اللاعبين علي ما قدموا في هذه المباراة والتحكيم الافريقي معروف ولا يخفي علي أحد ،،

نهواه في كل الظروف 

شكرا افريكانو علي الحصريات ،،
*

----------


## العمدة

*معليش بصراحة لو كنت مسئول لما بات احد منهم في الكشف الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## العمدة

*عن ايه نتحدث ولماذا ندفن رؤسنا في الرمال الحقيقة اننا لانملك لاعبين يحبون الشعار ويقدمون ما يوازي ما يقدم لهم هؤلا ليس برجال ولا نتشرف بهم لانهم فرطوا في التأهل من امدرمان وفضلنا السكوت وتمسكنا بالمستحيل لعل ان يثبتوا لنا اننا مخطئون ولكن !
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*نشكرك ياافركانو علي التعب ونشكر جمال الوالي وكل من شال هم المريخ 
ولكن بصراحه محمد كمال ده قاعد لليوم في الكشف كيف انا ماعارفه 
والله احباط لا شوط اول لا تاني 
ديل لو بحسو كانو من الاول ماحوجونا 
ولكن المحاسبه مطلوبه 
وقرصه في الاذن مطلوبه
لو اعفاء كاربوني  يكون احسن
الممتاز ده ماداير اجنبي 
نبحث من اليوم عن تغير الجلد من المدرب 
الي الاجانب مرورا بالوطنيين
والبحث عن حارث مهم مهم مهم
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*نحمد الله علي سلامتك في البدء حيث ان اول ماكُتب ان الشرطه تحاصر الجالية السودانية فسقط القلب علي الاحبه المكروبين . . ولا نتفق مع اياً كان في الضرب وأن سقط منا سهواً بعض الحديث في لحظة غضب فهي في النهاية لعبه . .  اما عن البكاء فاليحتفظ النجوم بدموعهم الغالية فقد شبعنا منهم ومل منا الصبر . . وكما كان بها الدين من قبلهم ولم يقدروا هذا الشعار حق قدره وحق عليهم الغضب ولا (اسمعوا لا دي كويس) لا يوجد مايعوضنا عن البطوله الافريقيا (مافي زول يجي يقول لي الكاس والدوري ) مع انو ديل زاتهم الله أعلم يجونا الا بعد صلاح مشئ الجماعه مايلقوا حق المواصلات ويتغلبوا حنك .

لاعبين لا يستطيعون فعل شئ وفي كل العالم الفريق يستجلب نجوم ليضيفوا للفريق الا في المريخ نستقدم النجوم فزع فيصبحون وجع .

ونتحسر علي كل من يغادر بداً فاليستعد هذا النفطي لحزم حقائبه وعلي باولينو عدل . . ويــا السعودي الله يعدل طريقكم . . . كم دي يعني هم الاثنين . ..

وتظل احلام 

اي دموع يــا أفريكانوا وانا اري السعودي يغادر ارض الملعب مستبدلاً والضحك سيمت وجهه (حراره قلب مافي)

عموم شكراً ليك انت خاصه فانت نجم هذا اللقاء بلا منازع . . .
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*اللعيبة الكبار لايخسرون بهذه الطريقة 
إنهم يتفننون في عذابنا
لك الله يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*لوكان المريخ اشخاص لتركناه لكن المريخ كيان نعشقه
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*يجب ان يحاسب كل من كان له يد فى مانحن فيه الان
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*لك الله يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*لك الله يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*لن ننساك ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ولهذا طالبت كل الجماهير المحبة للزعيم فى كل الظروف ان تهب وتستقبله استقبال الابطال لك التحية افريكانو فقد اوفيت
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اولا حمدا لله علي السلامة 
وتاني المريخ ماكان لاعب اصلا 
عشان نزعل المريخ نشاطو مجمد زي القطب الجنوبي
واللعب مع الجيش دا اكان في السودان واكان في النيجر 
حرم ما المريخ المريخ ضاع وسط السباع
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*يا مريخ 
نهواك في كل الظروف 
نهواك في النصر وفي وقت الهزيمة
نهواك في الفخر أمجاداً وأعياداً مقيمة
نهواك رمزاً يمنح الأشياء أشكالاً وألواناً وعنواناً وقيمة..
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الف حمدالله علي سلامتك
 الاخ علاء .. وترجعوا بي السلامة
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*والله انت راجل طيب يا أفريكانو .

بكي شنو وفقد والدية منو ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## ابو راما

*شكرا افريكانو علي المجهود الرائع
ولكن المريخ يحتاج للكثير من المجهود 
اقالة كاربوني اولا
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*نعم انا معك في كل ما ذكرت.. لكن اين هي هذه الدموع في ما قبل نهاية المباراة.. لماذا لم يترجمو هذه الدوافع من هنا من الخرطوم قبل نيامي؟؟ واين هي هذه الدموع لمواسم سابقة.. او ليس موسي الزومة هو نفسه موسي لمواسم سابقة ام واحد غيرو؟؟ او ليس هم نفس الوجوه السابقة في المواسم السابقة ام لا؟؟ اذا لا عذر لهم..وكفاية طبطبة...
*

----------


## yasen

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

 




نعم الشوط الاول كان لايشبه المريخ............

لكن في الشوط الثاني لمسنا روح المريخ التي غابت عنه منذ سيكافا

اليوم رأينـــــــــــا دموع لاعبي المريخ تنهمــــــــر انهــــــــــاراً

لم يسبق ان رأيت لاعبي المريخ يبكون كطفل فقد ابويه في لحظة واحدة

هزمنـــــــــــا من قبل وكانوا (كالميت دون حراك)

خسرنا نهائي سيكافا والكونفدرالية(وكانوا متجمدي الاحساس)

لاتقسوا عليـــــــــــــهم

اني أري روح المريخ تعود الي الجسد المريخي


لكم حبي



 




لك الشكر أخي أفريكانو فقد بعثت فينا الأمل بعد دب اليأس الى قلوبنا و نعينا المريخ و استعوضنا فيه الله 
ما داموا قد بكوا و لأول مرة فدعونا نحلم و نقول بملء فينا ( القادم أحلى )
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*يا جماعة لمتين المليس والدهنسة

يعني هي بقت علي الدقيقتين ديل ما كان في 45 دقيقة تانيات عملوا فيها شنو 

دا ما مبرر لي سوء ساوك اللاعبين 

*

----------


## حسن بشير

*دائما يكون البكاء
موازيا لما يبذله الشخص
في سبيل مبتغاه
ولكن أن لا تفعل شيئ
وتبكى... لماذا؟
ماذا قدم اللاعبين داخل
الميدان حتى يتباكو عليه
بعد نهاية المباراه
عموما تشكرات حبيبنا
افريكانو فالمجهود اللذي
بذلته لو بذل ربعه اللاعبين
لهزمنا الجيش جوه وبره.
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العمدة
					

معليش بصراحة لو كنت مسئول لما بات احد منهم في الكشف الاحمر



 2
:z3lan1:
                        	*

----------


## بركية

*أين الزعيم :hellocv4:

الحمد لله على كل حال 
*

----------


## الفكي مكي

*مهما كان ورغم حزني يزيد عشقي للمريخ ونهواه في كل الظروف
*

----------


## الفاتح الياباني

*ياالله التحكيم ليس هو السبب كلنا شاهد المباراة كان هناك من هو افظع منه وبين اعييننا حكم مباراة زيسكو ودولفين النجيري لانرمي شماعتنا علي الحكم ولاضرب الحكم اخلي متلاعبين المريخ ابطال يجب ان نتحلي بالشجاعة ونقولها صراحة طلعنا بسبب تهاونا في امدرمان وقعدنا نفتش ليها في الحكام
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*قدرالله ما شاء فعل وحمدلله علي عودة الروح  وربنا يردهم لنا بالسلامة وانشاءالله التعويض في الممتاز وكاس السودان
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*لكل جوادٍ كبوة ، والقادم أحلى بإذن الله ، ونهواك في كل الظروف يا وطن العشق .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم خواف ساي مافي زول كان حلمسه بس خوفه ساي عشان عارف البلنتي صحيح
*

----------

